# so a better introduction...and build thread



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

ive had a 2003 jetta 1.8t for the past 5 years and was getting kinda tired of it and wanted something different, at first i was thinking about am r32 but then thought that that was basically the same exact interior i had in the jetta and wanted something different still. and that was when i thought of a tt
this is how i picked her up about 5 weeks ago now


















then 2 weeks later i lowered it on bilstein PSS9s and some CCW LM5s, 18x9 3" lip in the front and 18x10 4" lip in the rear

























i wasnt happy with how low the front went so i ordered euro polo front strut bushings which let me lower the front some more and i must say i am pretty much happy with how it sits now
polo strut bushings: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-LUPO-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0fc4e691


































those were from Cult Classic this past weekend which i actually took home 2nd place Audi








and heres a roller from the way home









i just finished these up that i cant wait to get on








along with stainless steel brake lines 

on saturday i also installed a custom catback exhaust that has no resonator with a magnaflow muffler...(didnt get a pic of that yet)

So i had a pretty productive weekend:
Friday night i replaced my ball joints and tie rods ends.
Then I installed custom rear upper and lower adjustable control arms that i had a friend make for me
If anyone is interested in a set of these control arm you can pm Swoops
you will save about the money having him make u a set









then Saturday i went and got an alignment to get everything all straightened out








(you can also kinda see the catback in this pic, at least the tips)
before the alignment my rear camber was at -4.5 and the toe was all f-ed up
i had him set it to -2.5 and straighten the toe out front and rear
car drives awesomely now and feels great with the new ball joints and tie rod ends

then i got home and was sitting around bc is was so hot out and me, my bro, and my friend just decided, instead of sitting around, let's install the Brembos
before:








after:









I love the way these things grab, they feel AWESOME.

During the week i also installed a K&N drop in filter for now until i get my intake and I cut the bottom of the air box out for a little bit more air. From looking into the engine bay you can't even tell i did anything.

Now all I have left to do for waterfest it just detail the car sometime this week.

So I placed 2nd at waterfest, was pretty darn happy.









9/7/11

so it has been a while since i have updated
i have installed the AWE in vent boost guage, the liquid TT LCD screen in a vent pod
installed 42DD intake, 42DD engine hardware, along with a bunch of other little nice aluminim engine pieces, and also MADMAX's DV, boy do I love this thing, sounds awesome and holds boost great


















also went to Dubs on the Delaware back in August and brought home 1st place  was pretty happy









the CCWs are also sold and the new temporary wheels are arriving this week 
will post a pic once i get them mounted up

got tires on three of the new wheels, im waiting for the last tire to come
heres a pre mount pic
should have the wheels on next week










i also plan on getting a custom 3" vbanded catless downpipe made from Pagparts, i have spoke to Arnold about it already and figured everything out, i am now just waiting for him to get some time at the shop that i can go in and we can mock it up

pics from a little photoshoot i did with a friend for WatercooledIND, the one who hooked me up with the wheels


































also was down in maryland for H2o this weekend, had a blast and had a photshoot with a fellow tt for Sam Dobbins 2012 calendar, was pretty happy he asked me to be in it.
Pics to come eventually whenever he has them ready.

so i picked up this super RARE item today which i am totally happy with the purchase...totally transforms the car









so i must say with this cold weather thats coming i sure am loving this hardtop 










I am also happy to say that Unitronic Sponcered me with a stage 2 tune, for now  
and i can also upgrade whenever im ready at no extra costs

This is how my car looked at the end of the 2011 season


















These CCW LM20s are now also gone and the Rotiforms have also been sold

I am currently waiting for my new set of wheels to arrive, ETA is mid April
No rush though as the car is going into the body shop the second week in April to have a thing or two shaved 

So it has been a while since i have posted anything in here
Got the car back from the body shop and got the new shoes


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice car.

You happy with the ride quality of the PSS9's?

Steve


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

It looks even better in person. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking nice mate.
Steve


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks great. How much did the strut mounts get your down by?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice car.
> 
> You happy with the ride quality of the PSS9's?
> 
> Steve


they ride like stock even at that height with the helpers out, love them



MKllllvr28 said:


> It looks even better in person. :thumbup:


thanks man, and still waiting to hear back from u on that lower intake mani cover



Neb said:


> Car looks great. How much did the strut mounts get your down by?


at least 3/4", extremely noticable, able to lower the car whichout changing the shock travel


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

interesting. Do you have any side profile shots to show the ride height?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> interesting. Do you have any side profile shots to show the ride height?


well if u look through the pics u can see pics before then i state when i put them in and u can kinda see the difference, a little hard because most of the after pics are in the grass, but went fromt a finger gap to tucking a little tire


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

posted some updates


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

i really like your style. Car looks thorough. 

Where did you pick up the brake calipers? what are they from?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

L-I-V-I-N said:


> i really like your style. Car looks thorough.
> 
> Where did you pick up the brake calipers? what are they from?


 picked them up off the forums then refinished them 
they are brembo 4 pistons, basically the same ones of the porsche boxster


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What are your offsets on your 9's and 10's?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> What are your offsets on your 9's and 10's?


 et 10 all around


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

2nd place at waterfest, was prety happy


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

I know commenting on a 9 day old thread is a cardinal sin, however, I just saw this. Car looks amazing! Downside is, I guess I won't be buying parts from you anymore. I really wanted your old doors too.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lol its all good :beer:
its also a build thread so it will keep getting bumped up anyway
and yea, jetta is sold along with pretty much all the parts
the only few things i still have that i can think of is a 6 speed o2m and starter


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess I'll have to buy a TT and wait for you to sell some parts.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

nice car! Are those 215/40s on the front wheels?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dogdrive said:


> nice car! Are those 215/40s on the front wheels?


yea 215/40 on a 9, but its a falken 512, they tend to run a little smaller other brands in the same size


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New pics or GTFO! =D


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lol :beer:
should have some new pics after the weekend
me and a bunch of my friends are heading out to York PA for VAG Fair
should be a fun time


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

your jetta was always my favorite :thumbup:

the TT is equally as dope and the baseball glove interior :drool:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

orau22 said:


> your jetta was always my favorite :thumbup:
> 
> the TT is equally as dope and the baseball glove interior :drool:


thanks and yea definetly leaned me towards the buy


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

and for all of you wondering, here is were to get the polo strut bushings

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-LUPO-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0fc4e691


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> and for all of you wondering, here is were to get the polo strut bushings
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-LUPO-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a0fc4e691


Interesting. What's the value of that?

PS: I've been talking to Dan about a set of rollers too. Could you tell me a bit about the purchase process? You can PM me if you like =)


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

will lower the front end another 3/4"
i have bilstein pss9's and everyone knows they handle great but dont go very low, and without these bushing i wasnt going to be happy with the height, but now i am :beer:
i have a pic of before and after the bushing if u look up top

pming u now


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> will lower the front end another 3/4"
> i have bilstein pss9's and everyone knows they handle great but dont go very low, and without these bushing i wasnt going to be happy with the height, but now i am :beer:
> i have a pic of before and after the bushing if u look up top
> 
> pming u now


Any idea on your fender to ground!?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On The Grind said:


> Any idea on your fender to ground!?


perfect


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> perfect


:beer:

and actaully not sure, id have to measure


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> perfect


 Uhhuh


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks :beer:


----------



## mreakus (Aug 3, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> thanks and yea definetly leaned me towards the buy


If you don't me asking, how many miles and at what price did you get that TT? I'm looking for the same setup (black with baseball) with low miles and it's nearly impossible to find dammit. If you don't want to publicly disclose the info, I'd really appreciate a PM or email!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Why are you selling your doorcards and knee pads? What are you up too?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Why are you selling your doorcards and knee pads? What are you up too?


got an extra set


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

finally an update, i know i have been slacking :banghead:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

new wheels came


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pics or I call bs


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Can you take a pic of the strut towers with the Polo bushings siiiiirrrrrr? Do you use Halfcaps?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pics or I call bs


there is a teaser pic lol



idwurks said:


> Can you take a pic of the strut towers with the Polo bushings siiiiirrrrrr? Do you use Halfcaps?


yea ill have to do that, u can kinda see it in the engine bay shot i posted
i dont have half caps, im using BIG washers that are flat (my boy uses them on his ari ride set up)
reason for the washer is because with the polo bushing the strut caps stick up super high with the design of the polo bushing 
this lets it sit almost flush with very little play room between the new "strut cap" and the body of the car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I used the CNC at school to cut them out. I'm positive that even half caps would not work


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I used the CNC at school to cut them out. I'm positive that even half caps would not work


have some pics??
maybe they look nicer then the washers i have


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

pics of the new wheels added


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

uber rare hardtop picked up today and uploaded a pic


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> have some pics??
> maybe they look nicer then the washers i have


No I dont. I'll take some when I put them on


1.8tipgls said:


> uber rare hardtop picked up today and uploaded a pic


I'm jealous:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my pic.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looks good


added another pic of the hardtop
and cant wait for my unitronic tune tobe set up for me :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That hardtop looks so good


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> That hardtop looks so good


thanks man :beer:
yea im loving it with this colder weather coming in


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> thanks man :beer:
> yea im loving it with this colder weather coming in


I bet. I would have gotten a roadster had I known there were hard tops.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I bet. I would have gotten a roadster had I known there were hard tops.


i actually didnt know they had them until after i got the car
did it to be different


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So - bored already?


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

That interior is money :thumbup:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i am in love with the first set of wheels.. were did yo uorder them from... those are sick


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Max_O said:


> That interior is money :thumbup:


thanks :beer:



1fast2liter said:


> i am in love with the first set of wheels.. were did yo uorder them from... those are sick


CCW


----------



## dippininmywhip (Apr 5, 2011)

*TT*

whats up man. i came and looked at you jetta with my dad... i really like your work. i got myself into a bmp 04 gli bmp. i droped it and it sat on mtm rs4s and then i totaled it on the Merritt pkwy. I have alot of intrest in this car ive looked at a few tts since my loss at the end of summer. id like to make an offer of 8500 with all stock parts but id like the coilovers. let me know if you can entertain that.
chris


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So this is a fs thread now


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> So this is a fs thread now


people are just posting in here, this is just the build thread, not the fs thread haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's what I thought hahaha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just saw your feeler thread. It's a shame to see her go. 8500 is way low for a car that clean.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just saw your feeler thread. It's a shame to see her go. 8500 is way low for a car that clean.


thanks :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> thanks :beer:


any time


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

1.8tipgls. pm sent


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

zak2006 said:


> 1.8tipgls. pm sent


replied


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

great job on the tt, loving the hard top


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Here is my pic.


i was about the buy new strut bearings and bushings then i see this smaller polo bushings, where did you buy that washer to make it work? looks thick and pretty though, 



1.8tipgls

is it just me or your car has a front lip underneath the front bumper? OEM?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

finally updated the thread a bit
added pics of how my car looked at the end of the 2011 season
All wheels beside the stockers have been sold and I am awaiting my new set of wheels, ETA is mid April
Car is also going into the body shop the second week in april to get a thing or two shaved and get the hardtop color matched to the body
so im in no real rush to get the new wheels
car is still raised up for winter at the moment


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Luis92 said:


> i was about the buy new strut bearings and bushings then i see this smaller polo bushings, where did you buy that washer to make it work? looks thick and pretty though,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "front lip" you see is actually just the OEM belly pans under the car
I've noticed they do look a bit wierd at times too


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Got the car back from the bodyshop back in the end of april 
havent posted anything since then 
i shaved the rear valence 
also had the hardtop color matched, havent put it on the car yet to take a new pic 

For my new wheel set up 
18x9.5 upfront - 215/40/18 Falken 512 
18x10.5 in rear - 235/40/18 falken 512 
et's are definetly agressive but i LOVE the way they fit 
couldnt have came out better 
CCW Reverse Mounted Classics 
Did brushed anodized centers with black chrome bolts and polished lips


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great! What are the et's on the new wheels?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks great! What are the et's on the new wheels?


 ill have to check the paperwork later on dont rememebr off the top of my head


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks nice. Would be curious about your et's as well.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks great! What are the et's on the new wheels?





Neb said:


> Looks nice. Would be curious about your et's as well.


 
front 9.5 et 13 - thats after a 19mm spacer i had ccw made me in order to clear the brembos, that way if i ever take the brembos off, i can take the spacer off and then change to a larger lip in the front 

rear 10.5 et 10


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

July2012
some updated pics with the hardtop now colormatched


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

little comparison between Cult Classic 2011 and Cult Classic 2012


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

and please feel free to check out my cinemagraphy feature that Euromedian just dropped

http://euromedian.net/2012/07/07/show-me-your-tts/

was from about 8 months ago, when i was running the lm20s


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks so good!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> Looks so good!


thanks :beer:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

what tire sizes are you running on the current setup?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dogdrive said:


> what tire sizes are you running on the current setup?


215/40/18 on a 9.5 upfront
235/40/18 on a 10.5 in the rear
But falken 512s which run smaller then other brands


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

The hard top has such an interesting shape -- really cool!

So decided not to sell the car huh?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

idwurks said:


> The hard top has such an interesting shape -- really cool!
> 
> So decided not to sell the car huh?


I actually love the way the car looks with the hardtop on. I personally think the coupe should have the same body line. I get so many compliments from people. 

And as far as sling the car, its always for sale at the right price. But might as well keep enjoying it while i have it


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

what are your lip sizes n them and how are they reverse mounted?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> what are your lip sizes n them and how are they reverse mounted?


1.5" up front and 3" in the back
have to ask for them to be built reverse mounted, they have to machine the faces for the lip and barrel to mount ontop instead of behind like normal
only think is u loose .5-1" on the lip size when doing reverse mounted


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Beverly393 said:


> Car looks great. How much did the strut mounts get your down by? http://www.*********/am1.jpg


u can see in the pics on the first page from the before and after
but had to be 2/4-1" lowerr
really made a difference and put me at the height i wanted
wouldnt have kept these coils if i didnt get down to this height


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Cool ride! like your style :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

peter139 said:


> Cool ride! like your style :thumbup:


thanks man :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Pretty siked i placed at waterfest yesterday. But judges sucked. A car ty with side graphics and painte orange lower grills that looks like it came out of fast an the furious placed 2nd above me and a resprayed orange with ghetto new style audi face lift ebay fromt bumper placed 1st that needed a real lesson in stance. But w/e its all good. I dont go to shows for trophies. Go for good times with good friends


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i am looking at them style from ccw their lm20 i think it is.. i love the wheels was gonna do 2.5 up front and 3.5 rear... but i want a flat straight lip vs how yours is stepped... dont get me wrong love the look on your car and thse are sick wheels... but if i am gonna be paing almost 3500 for wheels and tires ill have them made my way.. another question.. why the reverse mounted instead of the standard?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> i am looking at them style from ccw their lm20 i think it is.. i love the wheels was gonna do 2.5 up front and 3.5 rear... but i want a flat straight lip vs how yours is stepped... dont get me wrong love the look on your car and thse are sick wheels... but if i am gonna be paing almost 3500 for wheels and tires ill have them made my way.. another question.. why the reverse mounted instead of the standard?



CCW doesnt make a flat lip for those wheels

and i wanted reverse mounted because of the look and almost no one runs them bc you loose about .5-1" of lip
they dont do reverse mounted in the lm20 either


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

As i said i dont want the revers mount at all.. hooe they still look good on my car though 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> As i said i dont want the revers mount at all.. hooe they still look good on my car though
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 If u look on the previous pages of my thread u will see pics of my car on lm20s. I had them at one point for a little while. They do look good if ur stance is right


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this low enough?









Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> Is this low enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope lol 
Ur car is more lip low then anything. Still looks like wheel gap


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol no gap in front tires tuck.. and no perches in rear.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> Lol no gap in front tires tuck.. and no perches in rear.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 Wut coils r u on? 
Everyone says its so harbto get tts low in the rear and im on coilovers that generally dont go low at all even on a mk4. But my bilsteins get me plenty low


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

St coilovers. All the way down front and the adjusters out in the rear

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

1fast2liter said:


> St coilovers. All the way down front and the adjusters out in the rear
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 get some polo strut bushing, will get ur front down another 3/4"


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

so this weekend i got under my car to install the 3 piece forge intercooler hose kit that i picked up at waterfest and just been to busy to mess with the car
let me tell you those hoses are extremly tight!!! lol what a bitch
my one question is does anyone know were the third short small connector goes?
I did the two hoses that have a curve in them but can't seem to figure out or i was just to lazy to look to see were the last short straight coupler goes
any help? :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What camber are you running in the rear?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

had a great time at dubs on the delawere.. kinda dangerous taking pics while driving... temptation wins! 

steve's car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If I knew you were going I would have went!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What camber are you running in the rear?


umm not exactly sure off the top of my head
but nothing crazy

only like -2.5 to -3 out back

front ball joints pulled all the way out on the control arm for maximum camber
which i think upfront equates out to -1.5


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

very nice :thumbup: how much for the tt?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

03gleye said:


> very nice :thumbup: how much for the tt?


pm sent


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

pretty happy with the outcome of some past shows
- i was able to grab up 3rd at waterfest, which was kinda disappointing due to what won 1st and 2nd (judges suck at waterfest every year!!!)
- then got 1st at dubs on the delaware placing over the dude that won 1st at waterfest
- and also 1st at fall show n go as well as h2oi which i was very proud of


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Congrats on the wins!!!


Thanks :beer:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> Thanks :beer:


What was the offsets on the NUEs if I may ask?

I am looking at offsets for higher width wheels (9.5) so trying to figure out the front more or less.

:beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

idwurks said:


> What was the offsets on the NUEs if I may ask?
> 
> I am looking at offsets for higher width wheels (9.5) so trying to figure out the front more or less.
> 
> :beer:


after spacers the front was 9.5 et 20 i think
rear was 9.5 et 5


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> after spacers the front was 9.5 et 20 i think
> rear was 9.5 et 5


Thanks! Was the spacer just to clear strut? Do you think you could have run a higher offset if coils?

I'm just trying to figure out my new setup and would like to run some decent dish.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

idwurks said:


> Thanks! Was the spacer just to clear strut? Do you think you could have run a higher offset if coils?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out my new setup and would like to run some decent dish.


that was on coils, my car was never on bags
the front i think was to clear the strut, thats y i used a 5 mm
the rear i used a 20mm just to get the right stance
didnt need to at all

look at later pics from the CCWs this past summer


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> that was on coils, my car was never on bags
> the front i think was to clear the strut, thats y i used a 5 mm
> the rear i used a 20mm just to get the right stance
> didnt need to at all
> ...


Thanks for the info - What were the specs on the CCWs - all the same? 

Did you rub on hard cornering up front or were you ok with the 215s?

Ian


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

on the rotiforms that was 225/40 all around

the ccws were
- 18x9.5 et13 215/40
- 18x10.5 et10 235/40

if you suspension is stiff enough you will be ok
if rubbed it wasnt much, didnt make me want to raise it or change anything


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> on the rotiforms that was 225/40 all around
> 
> the ccws were
> - 18x9.5 et13 215/40
> ...


Thanks!


----------

